# What's a good size for a quarantine tank?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey all, read below for a lineup of what I've got for fish and tanks (my signature).

I see ads on the local classifieds website for little plastic 3-5 gallon tanks for dirt cheap ($20 or less for tank, gravel, filter, heater, hood & light, sometimes even with decorations/structures). I would like to think this is an alright-sized tank to run as a quarantine tank, but should I be looking at bigger?

The spot I've got to set this thing up isn't big enough for a full 10 gallon. What I guess I'm asking is, should I even worry about a QT tank if I can't squeeze another 10 gallon in anywhere?

Examples of the tank I have in mind:

Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming - ksl.com

Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming - ksl.com

Thanks.

P.S. I might also look at turning this little guy into another planted tank (heck, maybe even a beaslbob build, though the fact that most of these come with filters makes me not want to waste), and maybe even my ultimate someday-goal of an RCS breeder (though my 30 gal does just fine in that respect).


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it probably depends on the size of your biggest fish. I have mostly just guppies so my QT is 5 gallons.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I house bettas so those are perfect QT tanks for them.As long as the fish fits and you are willing to do the necessary changes and upkeep for the bioload,then yeah it works.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

wal mart is only $13 for a 10g tank....i think i would go with that over the smaller ones...for an entire set up, filter light etc is only like $40 there.

with no room for a 10g can you do a DIY stand for multiple small tanks...like a stacked stand.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the size you can handle is only a 10, then get that. Nearly any size will work for a QT. The only time size becomes an issue is when you get a number of fish at once. I have a 20gal and have had 6 large (nearly 3" each) swordtails and 6 Guppies at once. A smaller tank may have seen a massive ammonia spike had it not been the size it was. Fortunately, I only kept them in there for 10 days and had no issue. It just depends on your needs more than anything else.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks all, the biggest fish I have is a 1" zebra danio, but I have my crayfish. If things get tight, I'll just rearrange my fish and others. Gonna go get that 3 gallon. Talk to you soon!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

When I don't have a tank available for quarantine I just use a rubbermaid type plastic storage box.


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

5g or 5.5g glass tanks. Easy to clean, not easy to crack like those little plastic critter enclosures. Get a light and heater and glass top.


----------

